# PDF to MS Infopath



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello,

I have a form in PDF format and I want to import it to MS Infopath. The point is to create an editable form that I can post on a website using a template I already have in PDF format. Is there any way for me to do this?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Found this listed on the MS web site. Not sure if it would do what you want in a satisfactory manner or not.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/marketplace/EM100779041033.aspx?CategoryID=CE010171771033

*Convert forms to Microsoft® InfoPat*h®

FormBridge from Texcel Systems converts forms from PDF, Microsoft® Word, JetForm, FormFlow, and other sources into Microsoft InfoPath® forms.​


----------

